# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  давайте помечтаем

## fuсka rolla

Жаль, что Я не живу в 19 веке. А так бы очень хорошо вписался в атмосферу, где мужики с карманными часами и бабы в париках едят рябчиков под Моцартовский Менуэт....Надел бы позолоченный фрак, колготки, и пошел бы с томиком Бодлера рассказывать какому-нибудь поручику, что турки охуели

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Замочила бы Мартынова в 1841ом)или родилась бы в 70х мужиком,чтобы в 87-90ом помереть)

----------


## fuсka rolla

о. родись немного пораньше 1841. тогда можешь повлиять на письмо Чаадаева. И развитие карательной психиатрии в россии замедлилось бы на долго )

----------


## Римма

изменить мир или хотя бы его часть в нужную мне сторону. часть мира - нетронутая дикая природа вообще без цивилизации, и туда часть людей, которым нравится такая жизнь, и меня в том числе. и чтоб никто не мешал,  в смысле чтоб из цивильной части никто никогда туда не проник и все не испортил.

а по сути все мечты наверное о побеге - хоть в пространстве, хоть во времени. но не получается, и люди сбегают в мир книг...

----------


## Гражданин

Отправится в далекий космос  с исследовательской экспедицией, а лучше военной экспансией. В эпоху, если она конечно наступит, когда будут изобретены какие-нибудь гиперпространственные прыжки.
Или жить во времена рассвета Римской Империи, быть центурионом, а еще лучше императором. А если еще и часть знаний моих нынешних, то скачок цивилизации был весьма вероятен.
 Хотя надо понимать. что живи мы в ранние эпохи, высок был бы шанс, что мы умерли от болезней, недугов, которые тогда не лечились.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

вернуться в свои 12 лет с нынешними знаниями и опытом вы даже не представляете как бы я тогда повернула жизнь и сделала ее правильной я об этом мечтаю и представляю каждый день, с этим ложусь спать и с этим встаю! за последние два года не было не дня чтобы я об этом не мечтала!

----------


## Каин

Сегодня. Люди страдают. Маршрутка. Свободных сидячих мест нет. Все пассажиры увлеченно читают. Автор книги Каин. Завтра. Все люди счастливы. Квартира. Женщина протирает пыль с книжки и смотрит ее название: «Человек, перевернувший Мироздание». Этот человек Каин. И этот человек еще живой.

----------


## Гражданин

Утописты)

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Да именно так УТОПИСТЫ но тема то и есть помечтаем а мечтать как известно не вредно.

----------


## fuсka rolla

вспомнил тут фильм один старый Шахназарова "курьер".
там в издательстве мечтами делились сотрудники. Последней мечтой была мечта курьера :"а Я хочу, чтобы коммунизм на всей планете победил". На что начальник ответил :"мда. от нас нужен один человек на овощебазу.....вот ты, Ваня, и пойдешь". 
меня этот момент всегда веселил. 

а, вообще, мне сказали, что обсуждать как охуели турки с поручиком под Моцарта в то время было почти невозможно. Так как весь бомонд из моего гипотетического окружения был бы охвачен марксизмом.           ......а так хотелось.....

----------


## Рогоносец

Я бы был известным поэтом, думаю, если бы жил в 19 веке.

----------


## BWo13lf

хочу найти смысл жизни)))
просто, не достижимо. не сбыточная мечта

----------


## riogo

Почему 15?

----------


## Игорёк

О профессии мечтали лучше бы.

----------


## BWo13lf

> О профессии мечтали лучше бы.


 ??? а если та которая есть устраивает?

----------


## riogo

> ??? а если та которая есть устраивает?


 -мечтай о другом. Вам же мечты не навязывают и не рекомендуют приоритетные мечтания.

----------


## BWo13lf

хочу найти ту ради который хотелось бы жить

----------


## Герда

> хочу найти ту ради который хотелось бы жить


 Зачем привязывать свою жизнь к другому человеку? 
Ей- то каково потом с такой нагрузкой. 
 Будут претензии от тебя. Ты ей жизнь посвятил, а она ___не ценит такого подарка.)

----------


## Герда

> - смотря какой человек, может ей пофик будет вообще на это.


 Ты прав. Без коментов.)

----------


## wiki

Самое главное желание: найти родственную душу, а что такая есть, вернее такой, это точно, при чём ощущение, что где-то совсем близко.
 А другое желание совсем детское и несбыточное: напечатать то что я пишу в бумажном варианте и чтоб ещё и читали,но это не реально, так как слишком дорого, а я не готова столько денег выкладывать когда есть интернет куда так же можно всё это публиковать, да ещё видить отзывы (хоть и частенько негативные или их долго предолго вообще нет)

  И третье желание:попутешествовать по миру, по разным странам.

А, ну ещё побыстрее сдохнуть, но естественным способом, что бы не пришлось делать су или думать о нём.

----------


## wiki

Да в принципе зачем переносить, этот разговор не такой уж и важный, что бы оставлять его для истории.

Кстати, fucka rolla, а ссылку на другой сайт выпилить или не стоит?

----------


## wiki

> - Наши страхи и мистика в нашей жизни , например 
> ))


 , ну так можно просто новую тему создать с таким названием, пусть народ пишет, что думает на эту тему, а сообщения ....... ну не знаю, а стоит ли их туда?????

----------


## riogo

вот сюда все Ваше перенес

----------


## Silesta

Хотела бы прожить жизнь литературного персонажа и чтоб она была трагичной, что-то вроде Карениной

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Хотела бы прожить жизнь литературного персонажа и чтоб она была трагичной, что-то вроде Карениной


 Почему? Трагичная жизнь, конечно, интересная, но финал можно любой придумать в этой теме- я думаю. Или обязательно необходима трагичность?

----------


## fuсka rolla

И (случайно только что вспомнил) сдавал как-то Я Эсхила...Этимология трагедии- от греческого "трагос", что из двух слов слеплено (тра..чего-то там и эдо( что значит- ода). То есть "песнь козлов"- это значит. Там ритуал у них был. В козлов наряжались и танцевали.

----------


## wiki

> И (случайно только что вспомнил) сдавал как-то Я Эсхила...Этимология трагедии- от греческого "трагос", что из двух слов слеплено (тра..чего-то там и эдо( что значит- ода). То есть "песнь козлов"- это значит. Там ритуал у них был. В козлов наряжались и танцевали.


 это к чему??? Или нам тоже надо так же сделать? )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) :Big Grin:

----------


## fuсka rolla

> это к чему??? Или нам тоже надо так же сделать? ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


 Трагедия же )

----------


## name

> А другое желание совсем детское и несбыточное: напечатать то что я пишу в бумажном варианте


 Очень милое желание, правда.

Кстати, вполне реалистичное, если хорошо пишешь.

----------


## wiki

> Очень милое желание, правда.
> 
> Кстати, вполне реалистичное, если хорошо пишешь.


 Да в том-то и дело, что ни очень. И так, на сайте не особо читают, а на бумаге шансов продать вообще мало.
Тематика специфическая, плюс есть и ошибки.

----------


## name

> Да в том-то и дело, что ни очень. И так, на сайте не особо читают, а на бумаге шансов продать вообще мало.
> Тематика специфическая, плюс есть и ошибки.


 Хотел тебе ответить, рассказать про Новый мир и Знамя. но что-то мне так грустно стало. если ты еще маленькая, то я сочувствую тебе, если уже взрослая, то сочувствую вдвойне.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Сейчас мечтаю, чтобы от меня все отстали. Это не current mood, скорее постоянно маячащее между остальными мечтами желание. Не совсем, конечно, все. Хотел бы видеть и общаться с парой человек в реале и  парой в Интернете (не получается с ними пересечься пока). Остальные делятся на тех, к кому нейтрален и тех, кому желаю смерти. Последних надоедливое меньшинство.

----------


## wiki

> Хотел тебе ответить, рассказать про Новый мир и Знамя. но что-то мне так грустно стало. если ты еще маленькая, то я сочувствую тебе, если уже взрослая, то сочувствую вдвойне.


 Что за Новый мир и Знамя? Расскажите. Нет, не маленькая, скорее наоборот.

----------


## name

> Что за Новый мир и Знамя? Расскажите. Нет, не маленькая, скорее наоборот.


 Литература (как научная, так и художественная) двигается вперед в основном не монографиями или авторскими сборниками, а периодикой - толстыми журналами, где публикуется все самое актуальное с точки зрения редакций, в которые входят всякие заслуженные зубры. Авторы отправляют свои статьи/стихи/рассказы/повести в редакции, и если материал прокатывает, то его публикуют, а автор получает символический гонорар, который сейчас существует как пережиток советских времен. Среди журналов, публикующих худ.лит-ру, самые известные это Знамя и Новый мир, но есть и другие.

В интернетах выкладывается содержание, так что ты можешь посмотреть, почитать че пишут.

----------


## wiki

> Литература (как научная, так и художественная) двигается вперед в основном не монографиями или авторскими сборниками, а периодикой - толстыми журналами, где публикуется все самое актуальное с точки зрения редакций, в которые входят всякие заслуженные зубры. Авторы отправляют свои статьи/стихи/рассказы/повести в редакции, и если материал прокатывает, то его публикуют, а автор получает символический гонорар, который сейчас существует как пережиток советских времен. Среди журналов, публикующих худ.лит-ру, самые известные это Знамя и Новый мир, но есть и другие.
> 
> В интернетах выкладывается содержание, так что ты можешь посмотреть, почитать че пишут.


  За гонорар берут произведения уже раскрученных авторов, новичков берут только за деньги- большие деньги.

  Я тут изучала этот вопрос, так вот, что бы опубликоваться в каком-то паршивом издательстве, даже не в Москве, а где-то, на паршивой бумаге, без иллюстраций, в паршивой, мягкой обложке, тиражом 100 штук, надо 20 с лишним тысяч. А если всё это более-менее получше или издательство московское, то и до 100 может дойти.

   Есть конкурсы, но там надо писать так, что бы их выиграть (я же не выигрывала не разу, но не на последнем месте, но даже в десятку ни когда не входила). Плюс специфическая тематика, которая мало кому интересна.

----------


## name

> За гонорар берут произведения уже раскрученных авторов, новичков берут только за деньги- большие деньги.
> 
>   Я тут изучала этот вопрос, так вот, что бы опубликоваться в каком-то паршивом издательстве, даже не в Москве, а где-то, на паршивой бумаге, без иллюстраций, в паршивой, мягкой обложке, тиражом 100 штук, надо 20 с лишним тысяч. А если всё это более-менее получше или издательство московское, то и до 100 может дойти.
> 
>    Есть конкурсы, но там надо писать так, что бы их выиграть (я же не выигрывала не разу, но не на последнем месте, но даже в десятку ни когда не входила). Плюс специфическая тематика, которая мало кому интересна.


 Милая Вики. Ты невнимательно прочитала то, что я тебе написал. Гонорар выплачивается любому автору, чье произведение принято к публикации в очередном номере (сумма гонорара смешная, но дело вообще не в нем).
И опять же я говорю про журналы, которые выходят n-раз в год, а не про единичные выпуски собственных произведений, за которые, если ты не коммерчески успешный автор, тебе придется платить - но эта, последняя форма публикации в принципе бесполезна, т.к. никто не читает книги. Хотя 20 т.р. за 100 экз это действительно полный ахтунг ;D
А так, я не знаю, мне кажется дело не в тематике, а в том, каково мастерство в обращении с языком. тяжело писать всю эту благоразумную фигню. вот лучше что:

Заткни часы, уйми собак брехню,
Глуши мобилу, что пиздит хуйню,
Фoно, ударные и микшер: стоп,
Пусть сакс рыдает, пусть выносят гроб.

Пусть истребитель, пролетая над забором,
Напишет в небе: СМЕРТЬ, рыча мотором.
Пусть чёрный бант натянет белый гусь,
И каждый мент наденет траур пусть.

Он был мне Север, Юг, собор и пляж,
Воскресный кайф и будничный мандраж,
Мой сон и явь, и в песне все слова.
Я думал, что любовь всегда жива.

Рви шляпки звёзд, обивка пусть висит,
Пакуй луну и солнце выноси,
Сливай моря и выметай леса -
К чему теперь все эти чудеса?

----------


## Герда

name  офигительные стихи___

Пожалуй стырю себе в дневник.)

----------


## wiki

> . Гонорар выплачивается любому автору, чье произведение принято к публикации в очередном номере


    в том-то и дело, что принято!!! А для того, что бы его приняли, оно должно пройти строгий отбор. А вот тут-то и заковыка. Я отбор не пройду.\

А стихи и правда потрясные. Сами сочиняли???

----------


## name

> в том-то и дело, что принято!!! А для того, что бы его приняли, оно должно пройти строгий отбор. А вот тут-то и заковыка. Я отбор не пройду.\
> 
> А стихи и правда потрясные. Сами сочиняли???


 ну так старайся, че я могу сказать. получи образование филологическое я не знаю.. так с нуля конечно фиг че напишешь.

а стихи действительно прекрасные, но не мои и более того это перевод. вот: http://sherlock-series.livejournal.com/349148.html

----------


## rainbow walker

мечтаю съездить в Китай и привезти оттуда чистокровного щенка тибетского мастифа. я уже года 3 как не могу отделаться от этой мечты, хотя она неосуществима. хочу вот такого хомячка
http://cs618327.vk.me/v618327838/1bbf5/HTHvKYfKTlA.jpg
http://cs618327.vk.me/v618327838/1bc07/qesFLKSO40A.jpg

тут даже если не хочешь жить, все равно будешь, т.к. это прекрасное ломхматое требует кучу времени и сил, мало кто на это подпишется.
никогда в жизни не осилю содержание такого, но мечтать же не вредно.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

мечтаю, знаете, так страстно возмечтать о чём-то, чтобы начать что-то делать для достижения мечты. и потом продолжить эту деятельность вплоть до полной реализации, понимаете? хочу увидеть что-то достаточно влекущее, оправдывающее продолжительное вложение сил и времени. почувствовать всезахватывающий интерес. то есть именно действовать по продолжительному вдохновению, а не "жизнь заставила" и "борьба с обстоятельствами".

но чтобы так мечтать, нужно, чтобы оставалось некоторое количество сил? ли не обязательно. может быть и не обязательно, кстати.

----------


## Reita

> мечтаю съездить в Китай и привезти оттуда чистокровного щенка тибетского мастифа. я уже года 3 как не могу отделаться от этой мечты, хотя она неосуществима. хочу вот такого хомячка
> http://cs618327.vk.me/v618327838/1bbf5/HTHvKYfKTlA.jpg
> http://cs618327.vk.me/v618327838/1bc07/qesFLKSO40A.jpg
> 
> тут даже если не хочешь жить, все равно будешь, т.к. это прекрасное ломхматое требует кучу времени и сил, мало кто на это подпишется.
> никогда в жизни не осилю содержание такого, но мечтать же не вредно.


   Если проживаете в квартире,то это мечтой и останется,потому что содержать такую собаку в квартире-издевательство и над собой,и что гораздо существеннее-над собакой в первую очередь.У меня не тибетский мастиф,но порода ничем ему не уступающая-среднеазиат(алабай).Мне его подарили в своё время-белый и пушистый комок(точнее даже шарик)-ну вылитый белый медвежонок  :Smile:  Вырастил его с 2-х месяцев и сейчас это 70-й килограммовый гигант.Живёт у родителей,там один участок в 20 соток.

----------


## rainbow walker

> Если проживаете в квартире,то это мечтой и останется


 спасибо что посыпали соль на рану(

а вообще в том месте, где я раньше жила (тоже обычный дом многоквартирный) у соседей жил огромный черный тибетский мастиф, они его вели выгуливать когда я утром шла на работу, и вечером я с ним во дворе виделась.  хоть ТМ и настроены против "чужих", меня он признавал и любил со мной играть. с тех пор появилась эта мечта. плюс все эти фотографии в интернете, китайцы знакомые, которые работают в питомнике, присылали фотки своих воспитанников... 

аааа T_T

----------


## Reita

> где я раньше жила (тоже обычный дом многоквартирный) у соседей жил огромный черный тибетский мастиф


   Не понимаю людей,которые принимают решение завести такую собаку,проживая в многоквартирном доме-это неправильно,с какой стороны не подойди.Чтобы хоть как-то компенсировать недостаток движения,в такой ситуации хозяину будет необходимо выгуливать пса минимум 3 часа в сутки.Это минимум.И я сомневаюсь,что такой минимум под силу выполнить среднестатистическому горожанину.Какие там 3 часа,здесь на себя времени хронически не хватает,а тут ещё собака...

----------


## Гражданин

Я в декабре кошечку заведу. Давно уже хочу) Появится любящее (надеюсь, лол) меня существо)

----------


## Игорёк

> Жаль, что Я не живу в 19 веке. А так бы очень хорошо вписался в атмосферу, где мужики с карманными часами и бабы в париках едят рябчиков под Моцартовский Менуэт....Одел бы позолоченный фрак, колготки, и пошел бы с томиком Бодлера рассказывать какому-нибудь поручику, что турки охуели


 Мда.. изменились нравы... Модер, и даже звездочками не прикрылся, аяяй. ))

----------


## brus-nika

Мечтаю вернуться в 2009 год, и  все  изменить. Моя жизнь была бы совсем другой, чем сейчас(

----------


## zmejka

В осень 2000 года вернуться хочу. С тем взглядом на все в общем, какой у меня сейчас. Да только  :Frown:

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Мечтаю уехать в африку или австралию, запилить там ферму, работать на ней руками, сделать большой и уютный дом, а еще нарожать кучу детишек, и чтобы у меня была дружная и крепкая семья =)
Раньше страстно хотела во времени метнуться назад и все переделать, а сейчас смирилась.

----------


## Yrok25

> Мечтаю однажды вечером уснуть с хорошим впечатлением от дня и больше не проснуться.


  тачняк

----------


## Yrok25

> Мечтаю уехать в африку или австралию, запилить там ферму, работать на ней руками, сделать большой и уютный дом, а еще нарожать кучу детишек, и чтобы у меня была дружная и крепкая семья =)
> Раньше страстно хотела во времени метнуться назад и все переделать, а сейчас смирилась.


  в Африку то зачем ?

----------


## Игорёк

Мечтаю работать в "Новосибирск метрострой", настолько же сильно на сколько ненавижу устройствто своего государства. Хочется быть причастным к чему-то историческому, фундаментальному. 
Для густозаселенного сибирского города очень перспективно развивать подземный транспорт. Но этим ни кто не станет заниматься в силу нерентабельности, пока люди не начнут по головам друг друга ходить. Разве в Советском Союзе кого-то пугали особенности болотистого сибирского грунта ? Советский человек был сильнее природных факторов. А сегодня перспективы строительства одной станции за 10 лет просто оскорбительны для патриотических чувств населения. И сегодня уже казалось бы никого не парит то что все остановилось. Что гораздо выгоднее воткнуть куда есть возможность высотку с 25ти метровыми студиями, которые как горячие пирожки разлетятся - людям просто не оставляют выбора. 
Не понимаю как можно так бессовестно относиться к важным историческим и патриотическим факторам развития страны.

----------


## brus-nika

Кем там работать мечтаешь?

----------


## brus-nika

Мечтаю,чтобы один чел. мне позвонил. Не ссал, блин((
Мечтаю помириться со всеми, кого обидела, может быть, и с ним в том числе(

----------


## Игорёк

Работать хоть кем, по железу, бетону, электричеству.

Что за человек ? тот маминькин сынок ?

----------


## Unity

Мечты о просветлении каждого на свете...
Чтобы не осталось боли, заблуждений, всяческого зла...

----------


## Yrok25

> Мечты о просветлении каждого на свете...
> Чтобы не осталось боли, заблуждений, всяческого зла...

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Качественный косплей!

----------


## Vladislav

В кругосветку бы. На мир посмотреть страсть как хочется.

----------


## ФАК

Это я со своим любимым. Когда нибудь, в один из дней.

----------


## microbe

Я уже не мечтаю, я мечтаю об упущенных возможностях, хотя толку от этого.

----------


## Unity

Ну а я мечтаю о иной планете — или прежнем нашем Обновлённом мире! Мире, в коем каждый был бы «просветлённым» (с точки зрения восточных/тибетских/индийских учений) и не вершил зла, помнил о единстве с иными людьми, природой и всем существующим… Мечтаю о мире, в коем каждый бы сумел свою отыскать Любовь… Мире… «коммунизма»[?], движимого иной мотивацией, кроме грязных денег, — мотивом участия, мотивом наслаждения ото осознания себя частью чего-то Великого — чем бы ни занимались вмести со иными. Мечтаю о мире, лишённом стяжательства, «добровольно-принудительной» работы ради выживания, любой частной собственности (кроме той лишь, maybe, кою пожелаешь нести в рюкзаке)… Мечтаю о мире, в коем не было б границ и кордонов, армий и полиции, власти и налогов… Мечтаю о мире с одним лишь наречьем, с единой «религией», сущность коей — Бога видеть в каждом, в Всём; любить Жизнь, Творить — ну и если состязаться, то единственно в мере элегантности тех произведений, кои породит каждому присущий коий-то талант… Мечтаю о мире, в коем можно было б осесть в ком-то милом уголке — на любое время (в ком-то автономном трейлере с солнечными батареями/атмосферными влагоконденсаторами/маленькой оранжереей ну и доступом во Сеть) — ну и в коем можно странствовать всю жизнь, меняя локации, любые локации, знакомясь с людьми, учась ремеслу, новому и новому, где-то его применяя, после, уставая, ища новых знаний, ища совершенства в многом, в чём лишь пожелаешь, — всю жизнь путешествуя — в любой уголок, в коем прозвучит Приглашение, где необходима помощь и участие — как это было в былую эпоху (с множеством проектов вроде БАМа) — ради стройки чего-либо, ради созидания, ради вноса своей лепты в счастье/процветание всей этой планеты, каждого на свете, а не только горстки самозваных лидеров и «хозяев мира»… Мечтаю… 
Но, кажется, слегка так ошиблась… веком. 
Практопия не случилась. Людям плевать на древние истины, людям наплевать на вечную мудрость, на самопознание, на освобождение из плена эмоций, из плена страстей и желаний, людям наплевать на поиск подлинных Себя, а не просто теней-манекенов ego… Люди шагают по головам, люди не ценят друг друга, люди воют, грабят, насилуют ну и убивают друг друга. Люди давно превратились в рабов долларового идола, увы, забывая — кто и для чего[?] оные печатает в своей «типографии»… Люди слишком уж отождествились, срослись «пуповинами» со своим имуществом, именем и статусом. Люди даже и не мыслят образа иного жизни, кроме как работа с юности до старости (правильней, до смерти, взирая на показатели средней продолжительности/срока выхода на пенсию, срока выброса детали, своё отслужившей) — в одном только городе, в одном каменном мешке, по кругу, по кругу, как раб на галере… Люди, скованные страхом, свои стерегут кордоны, боясь взглянуть на иных, иные культуры, иной взор на жизнь. Люди всячески поддерживают своё расщепление, ревностно блюдут больные религии и идеологии со первейшей заповедью: убей иноверца, убей оппонента, его нареки врагом ну и отними всё то, чем он обладал — и станешь героем, и станешь святым & вступишь в историю… Люди боятся людей, живя за решётками, стальными дверями, держа наготове войска и полицию — чтобы убивать иных, утративших разум и даже остатки совести, утративших облик человеческий вследствие существования в больном нашем мире… Человечество стало словно бы отара, что не мысли жизни безо пастухов, сущность коих — волки; жизнь свою не мыслит без приказов их, безо дани им, стоящих якобы на страже людской безопасности. Люди позабыли слово Справедливость, веруя наивно, что, коль Бога не видно, значит «можно Всё», причём безнаказанно — просто для того, чтобы усладить (на миг) свой эгоцентризм, нездоровую жажду самоутверждения, дефективную его любознательность к всему ненормальному, жажду ко насилию, к «власти» над иным… Бога люди давно объявили «мёртвым», себя нарекли новыми «богами» — и создали Этот современный мир — «по образу и подобию Своему»… Люди, словно бы моллюски или же кораллы, падают на дно и там догнивают — будучи детьми Земли, им запрещено странствовать по ней в любом направлении ну и оставаться жить там, где прикажет сердце… Люди забывают любой свой талант в погоне за похлёбкой, в извечной погоне безо завершения, пока сама смерть их не остановит бег… Люди страшатся учиться, менять свои профили и специализации в любом сущем возрасте… 
Люди во Антиутопии — таков этот век — ну и авторам дистопий даже и не снилось, каков только ад люди сотворят для самих себя…

----------


## путник

> Ребят может для вас это будет интересно? https://www.gup.ua/rent/search/nedvizhimost - хочу поделится данным порталом, там можно арендовать все что угодно) Я вот для себя лично смотрю квартиры на данный момент, все объявления от владельцев, нету никаких посредников


 Хату ищешь штоб откинутся там?

----------


## Человек из будущего

А я мечтаю избавиться от боли, и по настоящему выспаться.

----------

